# ho passenger car lighting



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I would like to install lighting in my Bachmann 1860 -1880 passenger cars. I know about the led's. My question is how to get the track power to the circuit. Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The power usually comes from the rails through metal wheels to the axles, where brass tabs (called wipers) pick up the power. The wipers are connected to the truck screw, which carries thet power inside the car.

Metal pick-up wheel sets have one insulated wheel -- to prevent shorts. You face the wheels one way on the front truck (to pick up, say the left rail, and the other way on the rear truck to pick up the right rail.

That is the basic setup.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I prefer to use all wheel power pickup.

That means you have wipers rubbing 
against the back of all wheels. 

Using this set up you would not use the
screws that attach the trucks. You would
solder a very flexible wire to each metal
wiper. They go thru holes in the car
floor. Make sure you keep the 2 right
rail wires together, same with the left
rail wires.

You can also use a metal strip attached
to the truck screw to rub on the axles
instead of the wheel backs. Less
friction but you don't have all wheel pickup.

I run DCC so the track is AC. Each car 
has a diode rectifier and a capacitor across
it's output to eliminate flicker.

Don


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'll see how to install the pickups/wipers.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I used Kadee coupler springs to make wipers for the trucks here's the link (I think this works) Model Train Forum - the complete model train resource > Model Train Workshop > Technical Model Train Forum
Reload this Page Overton Coach Lighting Phase II

I doubt the link works, but its easy to find.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemonhawk, is this the link you are referring to?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=89233&highlight=overton+coach+lighting+phase


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is how my coaches pick up rail power for internal lighting.I run DCC so a rectifier is required to be installed in the coach.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

brownwolf66, that's what am looking for.Where do I get those wipers? Now so I understand, are the wipers insulated from them self's?? Are you then running the wires from the bottom of the glued on wipers?? 
Lemonhawk, I found a video for your method using the Kadee coupler spring. That looks good also. 
Bwells, that's the same type of car am working with.
Thanks again guys


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most hobby shops have small sheets of
brass in various thickness. One sheet
will light a lot of cars.

I cut it with a scissors. You do want it
to be thick enough that it can press 
against either the wheel backs or
the axle.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Bwells, yes that's the link. I used 2 Kadee coupler springs with the spring part bend out as wiper on the truck wheels. I had read about this somewhere and thought I would try it and it indeed works. It might be better to use a screw to hold the wipers to the truck, but I didn't have any small screws so for now its just glued and its been holding now for several months. Also using a PC tie strip to hold the SMT LED's works quite well, but you do have to do some finicky soldering. GRJ has a circuit that controls the LED brightness that is a little better than what I used, as the CL2 is really good at providing 20ma but difficult to change. I just did not have much room for any complex circuitry in the little passenger cars.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Those wipers are thin phosphor bronze strips specially cut for making pick up's.I bought them from "Slaters"in the UK.They are not expensive and come in packs of 10's.Each strip is soldered to a small piece of veroboard (picture attached).










The centre strip is not used.The phosphor bronze strips being soldered,one to each end of the other copper strips.Then wire was soldered to each strip and passed into the coach through the truck mounting hole.If this is not possible,you can drill two small holes for the wire ensuring they each have enough length to be loose enough to enable the truck to turn freely.You're LHS should have the strips.I prefer these are they don't corrode of turn resistive as brass strips may.You can paint them black like I did if you like.Glue the vero board on.It avoids looking for tiny screws.

I hope I have explained it all clearly.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

brownwolf66, thanks again. I picked up some K&S brass .005 sheet stock to fashion the pickups. I'll let you guys know how I make out.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Simple way*



jlc41 said:


> I would like to install lighting in my Bachmann 1860 -1880 passenger cars. I know about the led's. My question is how to get the track power to the circuit. Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


jlc41;

Reading through this thread, I see some excellent answers to your question about track power to the LEDs. There is a simple way that you may want to consider. There are many small, flat disc batteries available. They are used to power watches, and other small electronic devices. Many of these tiny batteries produce three volts which is enough to power LEDs directly. This arrangement requires fewer components and a lot less work than track power. You would only need a battery, a small, on/off switch,(often a tiny slide switch on the bottom of the car) and the LEDs. You would need these parts for each car however, and I don't know how many cars you plan to light. The batteries would last a long time as long as you don't leave the lights switched on when not running trains. LEDs draw very little current. At some point, of course, the batteries would need to be replaced. 
This system requires no wheel contact wipers, no regulator circuits, and a lot less construction effort. You might want to consider it.

Good luck with whatever method you choose.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks traction fan, something to consider.


----------

